# Go pro hero 3 plus



## Greenhead (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm trying to decide what Go Pro to buy. I'm hoping some of you guys can give me a little insight on the Go Pros. The pros and cons and which one is the best? How good of video they produce, ect. Is there any other brand that is cheaper and just as good as Go Pro? I plan on using it for elk hunting and duck hunting.

Thanks


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dont... get a SJCam. A quarter to a third of the price and same functionality (actually it has more except for the newest high end gopro due to back LCD). It uses the same external case as a gopro, and fits all gopro accessory mounts. I got the wi-fi version and with the free app, I can view video and control the camera remotely via my phone (that is going to be SOOOO fun this spring when I hook it to a down rigger).

Only down side is you need to order it out of China from the official distributor and it takes a couple weeks to get here. I *LOVE* mine.

http://www.banggood.com/SJcam-SJ4000-WiFi-Car-DVR-Camera-Sport-DV-Novatek-Waterproof-p-939976.html

Youtube video comparisons:














If you have money to burn, sure get a GoPro... if not, well there are other options.

-DallanC


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I can view video and control the camera remotely via my phone (that is going to be SOOOO fun this spring when I hook it to a down rigger).
> 
> -DallanC


Let me know how that wi-fi works under water.:shock::mrgreen:

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fishrmn said:


> Let me know how that wi-fi works under water.:shock::mrgreen:
> 
> ⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


Supposedly it works fine with the antenna extenders. you can get those on the web.

-DallanC


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I hate to be a skeptic. I hope you can prove me wrong.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I've had one of the SJ4000 cams for a while and used it both in the field and in my car. It takes great video and the sound is very good. I paid something like $90 on ebay. These are great little cameras for the money. 
I mount mine on my hat for the field and on the dash of my car as a dash camera. Turns on and off when you start or shut off your car...works very well and if somebody sticks there hand in your car and swipes it, you aren't out $300-$400 bucks.
Now, that said, it ain't no GoPro, but I would highly recommend it to anyone that wants to give it a try.
One more thing...I see a LOT of GoPro's in the pawn shops now days so you might want to shop around before you drop a ton on a new GoPro.


----------



## Greenhead (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I'm thinking I will give the SJcam a try. I don't want to spend a lot of money. What is the Best SJcam available? I'm guessing there is different models.

Thanks


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The one I linked.

Be aware, that the term SJ4000 is ambiguous at this point. Originally the MFGs made the gopro clone and called it "SJ4000" but as its popularity increased other Chinese companies started making clones of it, even calling theirs SJ4000's as the term wasn't copyrighted. This is alot of what you see on Ebay currently. The makers of the original SJ4000 copyrighted a new name of "SJCam" which the cloners cannot use. 

Its confusing, there are youtube videos showing the ways to tell genuine cams from the knock offs... but I was able to find out the primary MFG of the original SJ4000s sell their new SJCams via that BangGood.com web link above.

If you try to find one on Ebay be really careful you aren't bidding on a knock off.


-DallanC


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I have the Gopro Hero 3 black addition, and I LOVE it. I have taken it rock climbing, snorkeling, on a fishing trip in Alaska where we attached it to the float plane on the ride in, and many hunting trips. It also has a wireless capability that allows you to use a free app to control the camera. I used it when I was snorkeling, and I was in the water, and people on shore could see what I was seeing. The LCD backpack can be purchased and attached to any of the Gopro models. The different visual capabilities can't be beat. The time lapse, slo-mo, and overall quality of the camera is amazing. I posted a video on the Waterfowl section where I shoot a couple ducks. The video is rough and unedited, but you can get an idea of how it looks. I have it actually mounted to my gun in that video. I can't say enough good things about it.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Dont... get a SJCam. A quarter to a third of the price and same functionality (actually it has more except for the newest high end gopro due to back LCD). It uses the same external case as a gopro, and fits all gopro accessory mounts. I got the wi-fi version and with the free app, I can view video and control the camera remotely via my phone (that is going to be SOOOO fun this spring when I hook it to a down rigger).
> 
> Only down side is you need to order it out of China from the official distributor and it takes a couple weeks to get here. I *LOVE* mine.
> 
> -DallanC


this is sweet theres even an option out other than the GoPro


----------

